# Tips for Growing Red Winter Wheat?



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

We hope to start a small plot of Red Winter Wheat. Any Tips? In our area, (Arkansas) they plant in mid-Sept to mid-Oct, for a June harvest.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> We hope to start a small plot of Red Winter Wheat. Any Tips? In our area, (Arkansas) they plant in mid-Sept to mid-Oct, for a June harvest.


No tips from the forum but I'm checking with my local Farm Center. Will keep track of as much info and results as i can and post regularly for those who may want to follow up with their own!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I am interested to see what you learn, as I have thought about a small plot of wheat myself.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/small-scale-grain-growing-6442/

I had a thread going but let it drop ... Our own little experiment...

It worked well for us.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> We hope to start a small plot of Red Winter Wheat. Any Tips? In our area, (Arkansas) they plant in mid-Sept to mid-Oct, for a June harvest.


Sage.. I just posted some on it at the other thread. I would suggest you stick to the local planting times as it reduces the chance for Hessian fly. Also to increase the yield, you should 'graze it back' to encourage tillering once it is established good, but before any chance of snow/hard freeze.

I wish you luck in your endeavor. I wish I had a penny for every acre of wheat I've planted and harvested in my life.. FB


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I heard the same about tillering from another source...will keep y'all posted!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Talk to your local Extension Services agent. Ours was a big help. We are doing a test patch of oats and wheat this year.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've grown wheat, rye, and oats, and always planted them in the spring for a fall harvest. This year I'm going to try planting this fall for a spring/early summer crop. I don't have any experience doing it this way, but here goes...


----------

